
The Thing About Burnout - yarapavan
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1oGNNZn4eX-a0jj9W04NjeP-2RzLkCmlxyKC8UXmfauo/edit#slide=id.g654c726fad_2_142
======
nunez
Really solid talk. This really hit me.

I don't know about anyone else, but a sign that I'm burned out is when I start
having trouble composing sentences/finding words for things

